# Hilfe für Gaming PC



## Musi1978 (1. Oktober 2017)

*Hilfe für Gaming PC*

Hallo,

ich bin leider auch mal wieder an der Reihe investieren zu müssen, sonst werden die dunklen Wintermonate seeeehr lang.
Meine aktuelle Hardware mit einer AMD 6950 stösst nun leider zu oft an Ihre Grenzen bzw. werden aktuelle Spiele gar nicht mehr unterstützt.

Ich möchte den PC rein zum daddeln der aktuellen und kommenden Spiele nutzen ...und da geht es in die Richtung Fifa18 und jegliche Art von Shootern, COD WWII usw.

Die aktuelle Hardware wir weiter als Arbeits-PC, zum Surfen, NAS Verwaltung, etc. betrieben.

Als Budget liegt mein max. bei ca. 1200,- ....wenn es nur 1000,- werde wäre es auch nicht so schlimm 

Folgende Kombi würde aktuell bei 1200,- auslaufen.
Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu und was würdet Ihr als Betriebssystem empfehlen ?? Aktuell bin ich auf Win7 Pro 64Bit unterwegs. Macht eine Umstellung auf Win10 zum daddeln überhaupt einen Sinn ?

*SSD:
Crucial MX300 525GB, SATA (CT525MX300SSD1) *
https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx300-525gb-ct525mx300ssd1-a1481819.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

*CPU:*
*Intel Core i7-7700, 4x 3.60GHz, boxed (BX80677I77700) *
https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i7-7700-bx80677i77700-a1554167.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

*RAM:*
*G.Skill NT Series DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2400C15D-16GNT) *
https://geizhals.de/g-skill-nt-series-dimm-kit-16gb-f4-2400c15d-16gnt-a1324686.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

*GraKa:*
*Zotac GeForce GTX 1070 AMP!, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-P10700C-10P) *
https://geizhals.de/zotac-geforce-gtx-1070-amp-zt-p10700c-10p-a1456740.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

*Mainboard:*
 * Gigabyte GA-B250-HD3P  *
https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-b250-hd3p-a1557921.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
*Gehäuse:*
*Corsair Carbide Series 100R Silent Edition, schallgedämmt (CC-9011077-WW) *
https://geizhals.de/corsair-carbide...n-cc-9011077-ww-a1215203.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

*Netzteil:*
*be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230) *
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straig...-e10-400w-bn230-a1165465.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen,
Gruß Musi


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2017)

Was hast du denn derzeit für eine CPU?

Insgesamt hättest du mit einem AMD Ryzen das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, das wäre an sich dann die bessere Wahl.  Aber ansonsten "passt" das schon alles gut. Ich würde zudem auf Win 10 umsteigen, du kannst den alten Win7 dafür nutzen: einfach bei der Installation als Key eingeben. Du kannst mit dem "Windows Media Creation Tool" Win 10 Pro 64Bit runterladen und einen USB-Stick bzw. eine DVD dann als Installationsmedium mit dem Tool vorbereiten lassen.


----------



## Musi1978 (1. Oktober 2017)

Hey, Danke für die Antwort. 
Aktuell gurke ich auf einem AMD Athlon II X4 645 Processor, 3.10 GHz mit 8 GB RAM.

Das mit der Win 10 probiere ich gleich mal aus und mache mir schon einen Stick fertig. Allerdigs kann ich im Tool nur Win 10, Win 10 Home Single Language oder Win 10 N auswählen. .... Müsste da nicht auch die Pro Version auftauchen ? 

Wollte mal weg von AMD, irgendwie lief diese letzte Karre nie ganz rund und man verliert ein wenig das Vertrauen... die Graka hat mit den Treibern immer mal wieder gezickt, daher mal Nvidia ...und die CPU ...naja.

Aber vielleicht sollte ich mir den Ryzen nochmal anschauen und mal sehen wie der preislich liegt.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2017)

Musi1978 schrieb:


> Hey, Danke für die Antwort.
> Aktuell gurke ich auf einem AMD Athlon II X4 645 Processor, 3.10 GHz mit 8 GB RAM.
> 
> Das mit der Win 10 probiere ich gleich mal aus und mache mir schon einen Stick fertig. Allerdigs kann ich im Tool nur Win 10, Win 10 Home Single Language oder Win 10 N auswählen. .... Müsste da nicht auch die Pro Version auftauchen ?


 ich meine, dass "Win 10" dann auch die Pro-Version beinhaltet. Und du solltest "... für einen anderen PC" auswählen, was du aber denk ich mal gemacht hast. Den Key erst beim neuen PC eingeben, denn ansonsten wird der an Deine jetzige Hardware gebunden. Das könnte man zwar später wieder per Anruf regeln, aber muss ja nicht sein  



> Wollte mal weg von AMD, irgendwie lief diese letzte Karre nie ganz rund und man verliert ein wenig das Vertrauen... die Graka hat mit den Treibern immer mal wieder gezickt, daher mal Nvidia ...und die CPU ...naja.


 "Zicken" machen alle Teile ab und an mal   und ne 6950 ist ja nun echt steinalt, die darf dann auch mal Macken bekommen.



> Aber vielleicht sollte ich mir den Ryzen nochmal anschauen und mal sehen wie der preislich liegt.


 ein Ryzen 5 1600X kostet ca 230€ und ähnelt einem i7-7700K, ließe sich im Gegensatz zum i7-7700 zudem auch übertakten, wenn man mal Bedarf hat, und zwar auch mit nem Board für 80-90€.


----------



## Musi1978 (2. Oktober 2017)

Welches Board und welchen Prozessor würdest Du mir denn zusammen empfehlen? Also den Ryzen 5 1600X  und welches Board dazu ? Würde halt gern wieder ein paar Jahre über die Winter kommen ??????


----------



## xCJay (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde erstmal den 5.10 abwarten, da kommen die neuen Intel CPUs raus.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal den 5.10 abwarten, da kommen die neuen Intel CPUs raus.


 Die könnten aber dann das Preislimit sprengen. Zudem es vlt zuerst keine Boards unter 100-120€ gibt.

@Musi: wenn du trotzdem warten willst, dann tu das. Ansonsten würde ich für einen Ryzen  zB das hier nehmen https://geizhals.de/msi-b350-gaming-plus-7a34-015r-a1615280.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  und als RAM das hier https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-sport-lt-grau-dimm-kit-16gb-bls2c8g4d240fsb-a1238860.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  oder etwas schneller https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-elite-dimm-kit-16gb-ble2c8g4d26afea-ble2k8g4d26afea-a1215217.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## xCJay (2. Oktober 2017)

Also nen 8600 order 8400 wird sicherlich nicht teurer, als nen 1600X sein. 
Und nen vernünftiges Board für den 1600X wie das Asus B350-F Gaming kostet auch 110€ 
Also preislich ist da nicht so ein Unterschied.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Also nen 8600 order 8400 wird sicherlich nicht teurer, als nen 1600X sein.


 die haben aber nur 6 Kerne und 6 Threads. 12 Threads haben erst die i7-Modelle.




> Und nen vernünftiges Board für den 1600X wie das Asus B350-F Gaming kostet auch 110€
> Also preislich ist da nicht so ein Unterschied.


 naja, für 80-90€ kriegst du auch schon gute Boards für Ryzen. Aber darum ging es ja auch nicht: man muss abwarten, was die passenden Boards für Coffee Lake kosten. Bisher ist das hier von Gigabyte von den Boards, zu denen es schon vorab-Einträge gibt, das billigste und kostet über 130€ https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-z370-hd3-a1699946.html


----------



## Musi1978 (2. Oktober 2017)

Danke ! Werde mir das mal anschauen und gucken was der Händler meines Vertrauens da hat bzw. für welchen Kurs besorgen kann.

Von der restlichen Diskussion verstehe ich leider nur die Hälfte, daher ja die Frage 
Eigentlich bin ich auf der Suche nach der "aktuell" bestmöglichen "Gamingmaschine" für max. 1200,- €


----------



## xCJay (3. Oktober 2017)

> die haben aber nur 6 Kerne und 6 Threads. 12 Threads haben erst die i7-Modelle.


Sind aber in Spielen wahrscheinlich trotzdem schneller. Ist somit vollkommen egal. 



> Bisher ist das hier von Gigabyte von den Boards, zu denen es schon vorab-Einträge gibt, das billigste und kostet über 130€ https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-z370-hd3-a1699946.html


Gibt keine Einträge dazu.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Sind aber in Spielen wahrscheinlich trotzdem schneller. Ist somit vollkommen egal.


 das wird man dann sehen. Ich würde aber eher auf mind 8 Threads setzen für die Zukunft.



> Gibt keine Einträge dazu.


 doch, schau mal auf der Übersichtsseite nach der Suche nach Z370 https://geizhals.de/?fs=z370&in=


@Musi: warte halt noch ein paar Tage, dann weiß man mehr, ob die neu rauskommenden Intels vlt besser sind.


----------



## Musi1978 (3. Oktober 2017)

Wenn ich den Ryzen 5 1600X nehme .... welchen ProzessorKühler würdet Ihr dazu empfehlen ?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2017)

Musi1978 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Ryzen 5 1600X nehme .... welchen ProzessorKühler würdet Ihr dazu empfehlen ?


 wenn es preiswert sein soll, denn den Ben Nevis https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-ben-nevis-84000000119-a1211188.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 

ansonsten zum Übertakten den Macho 120 Rev A https://geizhals.de/thermalright-macho-120-rev-a-100700721-a1029178.html?hloc=de

Bei einem anderen Gehäuse wäre die Auswahl besser, aber beim Carbide 100R hast du maximal 15cm Kühlerhöhe...


----------



## Musi1978 (4. Oktober 2017)

Auch beim Gehäuse wäre ich völlig frei in der Wahl.... 

Habe mir über die Graka nochmal Gedanken gemacht und glaube ich werde die Zotac GeForce GTX 1060 Amp mit 6 GB nehmen. 

Gibt es dann Probleme mit dem AMD Ryzen 5 1600x ?  Kommt die damit klar ? 

Danke für Eure Mühen, 
Gruß Musi


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2017)

Musi1978 schrieb:


> Auch beim Gehäuse wäre ich völlig frei in der Wahl....


 also, der Ben Nevis ist halt schon ganz gut, wenn du nicht übertakten willst. Der Be Quiet hier https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-rock-bk009-a1184606.html?hloc=at&hloc=de wäre besser, dann aber muss ein anderes Gehäuse her - das Carbide 200R wäre zB vom Design ähnlich, aber groß genug. Zum Übertakten wären dann zB diese beiden empfehlenswert https://geizhals.de/thermalright-hr-02-macho-rev-b-100700726-a1193857.html?hloc=at&hloc=de und https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-3-84000000140-a1675194.html?hloc=at&hloc=de




> Habe mir über die Graka nochmal Gedanken gemacht und glaube ich werde die Zotac GeForce GTX 1060 Amp mit 6 GB nehmen.
> 
> Gibt es dann Probleme mit dem AMD Ryzen 5 1600x ?  Kommt die damit klar ?


 nö, es gibt keine CPU/Graka-Kombination, die Probleme macht. Und zu einer CPU wie dem Ryzen 5 1600X, auch zu einem Ryzen 3 oder Core i5, kannst du rein Leistungsmäßig auch jede Karte als Partner wählen.


----------



## xCJay (7. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist ja Coffee Lake draußen und man kann sehen das selbst der i5 8400 den 1600X schlägt und dabei günstiger ist. 
Problem ist nur die Verfügbarkeit :/


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Jetzt ist ja Coffee Lake draußen und man kann sehen das selbst der i5 8400 den 1600X schlägt und dabei günstiger ist.
> Problem ist nur die Verfügbarkeit :/


 Der i5-8400 ist ca. 15% schneller AKTUELL bei Full-HD, bei 4K ca 6-7%, bei WQHD dürfte es bei um die 10% liegen. Aber ich würde für eine langfristige Nutzung keine CPU mit weniger als 8 Threads nehmen. Wenn, dann muss man mit den Core i7 anfangen. 

Und die 20€ Mehrpreis für den 1600X vs i5-8400: für den Ryzen bekommst Du halt auch völlig ausreichende Boards für 60-70€, für den i5-8400 musst du mind. 110€ ausgeben für das billigste Mainboard. Dann hast du am Ende für Ryzen ein paar Euro günstiger, dafür halt aktuell eine ein wenig schwächere Leistung. Und hinzu kommt halt noch die Verfügbarkeit. Meiner Meinung nach macht man mit einem Ryzen 5 1600X trotz Coffee Lake nichts falsch, wenn er ins Budget passt. Und vlt sinken die Ryzen-Preise ja nun sogar wg. Coffee Lake?

Mich würde zudem noch ein Test interessieren mit einem Ryzen 5 1500X, der ja 4 Kerne, 8 Threads hat. Leider fand ich unterhalb des Ryzen 5 1600X nur Tests mit den anderen Ryzen, bei denen allein schon wegen des Taktes klar war, dass sie nicht mithalten können.


----------



## xCJay (8. Oktober 2017)

Warum sollte man mindestens 8 Threads haben wenn 6 von Intel schneller als 12 von AMD sind?
Das macht doch keinen Sinn. Die ICP Leistung von Intel ist viel viel besser, als die von AMD. Und grade in den ganzen Spielen die nicht so viele Kerne Supporten macht das nen rasen Unterschied.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Warum sollte man mindestens 8 Threads haben wenn 6 von Intel schneller als 12 von AMD sind?
> Das macht doch keinen Sinn. Die ICP Leistung von Intel ist viel viel besser, als die von AMD. Und grade in den ganzen Spielen die nicht so viele Kerne Supporten macht das nen rasen Unterschied.


 Aktuell ja, aber was ist in 3-4 Jahren? So ne CPU behält man doch eine Weile. Wenn dann bei den meisten Games mehr als 6 Kerne / Threads gefragt sind, schaust du mit dem Intel vlt dumm aus der Wäsche.


----------



## xCJay (9. Oktober 2017)

Selbst in Spielen die alle Threads nutzen ist der Intel Sechskerner ja schneller. Das ist ja eben die Sache.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Selbst in Spielen die alle Threads nutzen ist der Intel Sechskerner ja schneller. Das ist ja eben die Sache.


 ja, noch, weil die Power pro Kern es derzeit ausgleicht UND sicher die optimierten Games gerade für die PC-Version trotzdem AUCH auf nur 4 Kerne hin abgestimmt sind, da etliche Nutzer ja noch keine 8 Kern/Thread-CPU nutzen. Aber wird das so bleiben? Ich würde eher mehr Threads nehmen, wenn ich ne CPU für die nächsten 5-6 Jahre will.


----------



## Musi1978 (11. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die "offene" Diskussion ... meine Bestellung ist heute raus. Man hat gemerkt da ist viel "Vermutung" für die kommenen Jahre drin ... und bei der rasanten technischen Entwicklung wird sich zeigen womit und worauf wir in 5-6 Jahren daddeln .... vielleicht schmeissen wir dann eh den ganzen alten Schrott von heute in die Tonne 

Ich bin nun bei folgender Kombo gelandet und hoffe damit ein paar Jahre Spaß zu haben ...

Gehäuse Corsair Carbide 200R
BeQuiet Straight Power 10 500W
Kabelmanagement, 80+
MOT AM4 Asus B350-PLUS
Prozessor AMD Ryzen 5 1600x boxed
6-Core (12 Threads),Sockel AM4,95W
CPU-Kühler EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 
Crucial 16GB DDR4 Kit 2666MHz 
HDD SSD 525GB Crucial MX300 
Zotac GeForce GTX1060amp! 6GB

Danke nochmals für die Hilfe und Game On !

Greetz Musi


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2017)

Die Grafikkarte wirst du natürlich rel. früh wechseln "müssen", wenn du die jeweils neuesten Games in hohen Details spielen willst. Aber auch eine doppelt so teure Karte würde dann nicht doppelt so lange halten, die CPU aber wird bestimmt 5-6 Jahre mind. reichen, da die Games sich in vielen Dingen, bei denen CPU-Power verlangt wird, an den Konsolen orientieren (im Kern sind die Games ja ziemlich gleich, egal ob für PC oder Konsole) und man bei Konsolen sicher nicht in 4-5 Jahren schon so starke CPUs haben wird, dass ein Ryzen 5 1600X "abkackt"


----------



## Michi31E (12. Oktober 2017)

Warum hast du keine GeForce GTX1080 genommen?


----------



## Musi1978 (14. Oktober 2017)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Warum hast du keine GeForce GTX1080 genommen?



...weil sie doppelt so teuer ist 

Und wie Herbboy schon schreibt, in 4 Jahren sicher schon an Ihre Grenzen kommt ...und dann lieber neu investieren, mit neuer Technologie.


----------

